# Vogelvoliere bepflanzen



## Hagalaz (10. Sep. 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte mir nun endlich meinen Kindheitstraum einer Vogelvoliere erfüllen.
Ich möchte später eine nätürliche bepflanzte Voliere haben, die die Vögel zum  Teil selbst versorgt.
Ich suche nach Pflanzen die den Vögeln sitz bzw. Nistgelegenheiten biehten und möglichst Nahrung liefern. Ich denke hierbei an Gräser die gefressen werden können also die Samen etc.
Bisher ist vorallem der Feuer- und __ Weißdorn für mich sicher, dass sie in die Voliere kommen.
Habe mal ein Bild angehängt mit den ungefähren Maßen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Hi

Natuagart hat ein Vogelnährgehölz-Sortiment. Hab ich auch schon bei anderen Shops gesehen.
Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Hallo Darius,

Höhe der Voliere?

Und ganz wichtig: Wer soll überhaupt einziehen - da gibt es ja doch sehr unterschiedliche Futteransprüche.


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Die Vogelnährgehölze hab ich auch schon gesehen trotzdem danke!
DIe Voliere soll zwischen 2 und 2,5m hoch werden allerdings ist ein großteil des Freiflugbreichs oben offen nur Gitter. 
Also auf jedenfall rein sollen Chin. Zwergwachteln und dann noch etwa Wellensittiche oder Finken sowas in die Richtung aber sicher sind nur die Wachteln.
Hatte vor versch. Hirsesorten rein zu pflanzen. Hoffe ihr habt noch weitere Tipps gerade die PFlanzenprofis.


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Hi

Da du jetzt so speziell die Planzenprofis ansprichst denke ich du solltest dich vielleicht besser an die Vogelprofis halten.
Leider bin ich keiner, aber Finken uns Spatzen fressen gerne schwarze Holunderbären. Die tümmeln sich aktuell in kleinen Scharen in den Holunderbüschen.
Ich habe merhere Wildsträucher bestellt, die ich dieses Jahr noch setzen werde
- __ Pfaffenhütchen
- Spindelstrauch
- Korkflügelstrauch
- wilder __ Schneeball
- Kreutzdorn
- Faulbaum
...

Bevorzugte Niststräucher sind selbst verständlich Dornenhecken. Jede Vogelart scheint aber ihre bevorzugte Nahrung zu haben. Deswegen solltest du dich eher in Richtung Vogelexperten richten.
Je nachdem, wie viel Arbeit du mit den Sträuchern haben möchtest, solltest du vielleicht überlegen, welche du einsetzt. Wildsträucher wachsen sehr schnell und erreichen locker Höhen von bis zu 4m und mehr, bis sie langsam ihre Endgröße erreichen. Unser __ Holunder wächst in einem Jahr fast 1m, obwohl er bis auf den Boden gekürzt wurde !!! So was im Zaum zu halten ist viel Arbeit und wenn du die Blüten abschneidest oder fruchtbehangene Äste, die Nester hindern... Für Vögel ist ein Heckenschnitt immer nachteilig. Entweder es gibt weniger Früchte oder vorhandene werden entfernt. Holunderbären bleiben übrigens lange in den Winter am Strauch (bei uns wohl nicht mehr ;-))
Vielleicht solltest du die Sträucher außen herum setzten, sodass nur die Hälfte durch das Gitter wächst. Sofern überhaupt Gitter verbaut wird, das weiß ich natürlich nicht. Auch positiv für den freien Platz zum __ fliegen.

Soweit mal meine Anregungen
Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter, Michael


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Für die Wachteln:
http://www.pflanzen-lexikon.com/Box/Amaranthus_caudatus.html

Der absolute Renner unter allen unserer Gartenvögel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felsenbirnen


----------



## lollo (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Hallo,

da wirst du kein Glück haben, etwas an Grün erhalten zu können. Bedenke das du keine einheimischen Vögel dort einsetzt, und vor allem Krummschnäbel alles ab und annagen was grün aussieht, und ob sie dieses dann auch noch vertragen können, solltest du wissen.

Du solltest dich genau über die Lebensgewohnheiten der von dir eingesetzten Vögel schlau machen, dann kannst du vielleicht mal einen grünen Zweig einbringen, den dann die Wellensittiche zerrupfen werden.

Auf solch einem begrenztem Raum wirst du nicht herum kommen, den Vögeln das artengerechte Fertigfutter anzubieten.


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

@ Michael und Christine danke für die vorschläge habt mir viel geholfen!
Bisher habe ich mir genauer angesehen Haselnuss, __ Weißdorn, __ Feldahorn, __ Feuerdorn und noch ein paar. Zu den Gräsern etc. bisher eben nur Bambus und Amaranthe und versch. Hirsesorten, Sonnenblumen das meiste muss man leider immer wieder neu setzen.
Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge für Gräser die immer wieder kommen denke dabei an etwas Chinaschilf ähnliches oder so...

Danke schon mal!


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Halo Darius,
ich kenne leider nur wenige Volieren in den Zoos, wo man auch mal "grüne" Sträucher sieht. Ich hatte allerdings den Eindruck, dass gerade diese keine Futterpflanzen sind .
Der Grund wird wohl (ein wenig) der sein, dass die Nährstoffe in den Früchten aus den Blättern über die Zweige transportiert werden . Als Vogel würde ich dann auch mal gerne an der Rinde knabbern... .
Chinaschilf ist keine solche, wäre mir aber zu stressig (wegen dem Zurückschneiden im Jan/Feb). Damit würde ich blühfaule oder -arme Sträucher setzen. Beim __ Pfaffenhütchen wäre ich mir nicht sicher, für welche Vögel diese Art ungefährlich ist (für den Menschen sind die Früchte giftig, und sind Rinde und Blätter vieler Euonymus-Arten fraglich). Mein Tipp wären daher die Zoos der Umgebung als Anregung für eine grüne Voliere. Ein __ Hartriegel, eine Felsenbirne etc. außerhalb der Voliere ist ein guter Lieferant für Zweige mit Früchten ... .


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

hallo

ich baue auch gerade 2 Volieren 
eine Große für Rabenvögel und eine Kleinere als Außenplatz für unsere pansionierten Postbeamten und deren Verwandtschaft 

beide bekommen tiefe Fundamente gegen "Wühler" und "Naturboden"

nur 
mach ich mir keine Hoffnung langfristig darin irgenwelche Flora zu etablieren 

das wird sich darauf beschränken frisches "Grün" immer wieder neu "nachzuladen"


mfG


----------



## Patrick K (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Hallo Darius 

Was die Grässer/Pflanzen angeht würde ich den Boden anreichern und einfach Vogelfutter streuen und das wachsen lassen  dann ist auch alles,  mit dabei was die Vögel fressen. Allerdings solltest du aufpassen, den im Vogelfutter sind auch Samen, die du in Deutschland, als Privatmann, nicht  anpflanzen darfst smoki:smoki

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

Danke für die Tipps werde dann ja sehn wies mit den Pflanzen klappt^^ vielleicht bleibt es ja auch bei den Zwergwachteln dann wäre das gar kein Problem...
@Karsten wie kommst du zu diesen wunderbaren Vögeln, meine die Rabenkrähen?


----------



## karsten. (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vogelvoliere bepflanzen*

[OT]





Hagalaz schrieb:


> ......
> @Karsten wie kommst du zu diesen wunderbaren Vögeln, meine die Rabenkrähen?



naja 
ich bin so was wie ein "Lumpensammler" 

von Tierärzten ,dem Tierheim ,aufmerksamen Tierfreunden ,Leuten die in Ihrer Not oder Hilfsbereitschaft uns im Netz finden usw.

bei mir bleiben auch nur Looser sonst wildern wir immer aus 


mfG
ps.
ich muss mich beeilen
die wunderbaren Vögel  eine ausgewachsene Saatkrähe und Rudi  zerlegen so nach und nach mein ehemaliges Schlafzimmer :?

[/OT]


----------

